# BITTE BITTE HILFE ''Laufzeitfehler 713'



## anyaa (22. März 2004)

'Laufzeitfehler 713'

Anwendungs- oder Objectdefinierter Fehler

Erscheint wenn ich das Programm über  ein Setup auf einen XP instaliere und starte. ( Instalation funktioniert )


Ja, was ich so im Internet gefunden hat lässt darauf schliessen das es irgentwas mit der Kommunikation zwischen der vorhandenen Access Datenbank und VB zu tun hat. 

Mein Lösungsansatz ?!
Auf meinen Rechner läuft das Programm auch wenn ich es aus dem SETUP neu instaliere. Also scheint etwas nicht 'mitzukommen'


Auch habe ich von irgentwelchen Bugs gelesen bei VB6 studio, aber ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung wie ich jetzt vorgehen soll, oder wie ich den Fehler eingrenzen kann.
 ( Ich benutzte ADO und DataEnvironment zur Datenverbindung )

Bitte, hilf jemand, ich komme seit Tagen nicht weiter und kenn niemanden den ich fragen kann, wie finde ich die fehlenden Datein !


noch ein Ansatz ?!
Giebt es vieleicht Probleme wenn man eine ältere Access Datenbank version auf einem rechner mit einer neueren in VB benutzen möchte ( 97 -> 2000 ) ?


----------



## anyaa (22. März 2004)

Kann denn keiner Helfen, ich habe alles was irgentwie angegeben wurde unter

PROJEKTE | VERWEISE | STEUERELEMTE
PROJEKTE | VERWEISE | DISIGNER

und so aussah wie eine DLL mitreingenommen, aber nichts.
immernoch 713

UPDATE: mdac_typ.exe habe ich auch auf die 'anderen' PCs installiert

Es kann doch nicht sein das ich der einzige Mensch auf Erden b.z.w in diesem Forum bin der diesen Fehler je zugesicht bekommen hat.


Dazu habe ich noch eine Frage ,  was bedeutet das

MSVBVM60.dll/3
ALSO ich meine das 3 hinter der DLL  ?


----------



## boriss (26. April 2004)

*ADO mit Access97 (Error 713)*

Hallo!

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, das ich nur durch den Umstieg auf DAO gelöst habe.
Bei mir war Access97 auf Win2000 installiert. DAO löst das Problem und braucht keine Installation. (Jedenfalls auf den Rechnern, auf denen ich das Programm ausprobiert habe.)

Viele Grüße.
Boriss.


----------

